# Ironing.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you find a pressing need to have an iron on board, if so, how and where do you use it when there are not facilities onsite.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Every so many days we stop at a site with a washing machine etc and some of the clothes are ironed when they come out of the dryer.:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I never pack anything that needs ironing! Otherwise if there was a real need I'd pull into a site. There are usually irons and ironing boards there. In my youth there were occasions when I would iron on a bed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Double the soft rinse and hang them carefully to dry !!!

Don't think I've ever ironed anything when travelling

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that was a terriblle pun, cabby!

We have always carried an iron about, rarely used! Now I'm on my own I must confess it hasn't been used in nearly 2 years0. some more excess weight to dump......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry about that.00

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry??? Your nose will grow long if you tell porkies!!! Besides I thought it was clever and suspect you did too!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, my reputation is in tatters yet again.>>


cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We carry a small travelling steam iron with folding handle. Its one of the last bits of kit left over from my backpacking days.
I like the missus to press creases into my apple-catchers and it stops her from getting out of practise.
Also handy for running over the morning newspaper and keeping the bed linen looking nice.

We use a wool blanket with a large pillow case on the dining table as an ironing-table.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> We carry a small travelling steam iron with folding handle. Its one of the last bits of kit left over from my backpacking days.
> I like the missus to press creases into my apple-catchers and it stops her from getting out of practise.
> Also handy for running over the morning newspaper and keeping the bed linen looking nice.
> 
> We use a wool blanket with a large pillow case on the dining table as an ironing-table.


you iron your daily paper? My butler does that for me....:wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't even iron when I'm at home! (except formal shirt for weddings and funerals).


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

After years of ironing shirts for John and 4 sons, plus school blouses for daughter, I have thankfully hung up my iron!

As Chilly says, only for formal occasions, otherwise I am free of this drudgery! Wheee! Linda


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Easyriders said:


> After years of ironing shirts for John and 4 sons, plus school blouses for daughter, I have thankfully hung up my iron!
> 
> As Chilly says, only for formal occasions, otherwise I am free of this drudgery! Wheee! Linda


Aye Linda, ...life's too short for wasting time ironing:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have in my utility room

And old fashioned ceiling rack

If the weather is to poor to use a line

Once dry

I use a damp microfibre cloth with an drop of fabric softener

Into the dryer

Take out still warm 

And hang on hangers to cool

Rarely need to iron

Bedding I steam iron

Neatly folded, which is done before it hits the ironing drawer

Maybe 5 minutes?.
10 if two beds
Aldra


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Just back from eight weeks away and didn't iron a thing.
We ditched the iron a few trips ago as I never used it.
Only take clothes that don't need ironing and as Aldra said, if you use extra softener and fold carefully even the bed linen doesn't need it.
And after all, I am on holiday!:wink2:

Cazzie


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Cazzie said:


> if you use extra softener and fold carefully even the bed linen doesn't need it.
> Cazzie


You iron BED LINEN!!?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At home

Because I use Egyption cotton

In the van no

I use percale

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bognormike said:


> you iron your daily paper? My butler does that for me....:wink2:


Oh come on Mike! You are camping!
Any way my man said if I was going to take him camping then he would have to claim 'hard lines' payment! :laugh:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Since we've had our current van, which has more storage space than previous ones, we've taken a small, low wattage iron with us. I think we've only used it once but I'll keep it in there as we often use the van to visit friends and family and sometimes this involves weddings, funerals, christenings etc. 

Today we arrived home after three weeks away. Seventeen nights were spent in France and four nights in Dorset, where we attended a memorial service. Fortunately, the linen top I wore hadn't got too crumpled in the van wardrobe. If if had I could have used the iron.

At home we have a similar system to Aldra. We hang clothes carefully, either outside or in the utility room, and most things don't need ironing. We use less conditioner now though as many of the care labels say not to use it. 


Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John has always insisted on taking a travel iron, in 6 years I think it has been used once. (on a site which had facilities)
New van, need as much extra weight as possible for his bike, so iron will be left at home.
I enjoy ironing , but find a quick smooth when clothes have dried in the sun suffices, and linen always looks creased anyway 

Sue


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We carried our iron (a spare steam one from our house) plus one of those mini ironing boards you can get for quite a while; then I took them out prior to Easter as we hadn't used them; but they will be going back in for our summer trip just so we can have them there not to use, again 


Mrs GMJ threatens to use it on occasions but after a G&T (or 2) decides that there is no need really.:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My mum taught me to iron when I was still in nappies almost, I quite like to do a bit now and then, I did Lizs stuff before she went on the cruise, I used to iron my notes before going out when I was a lad   

No iron in the van, if it's creased my tummy sorts it out.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If she ironed your nappies while you were wearing them, that could explain why you are so weird. Did she iron you in front of the kitchen range, using the flagstone floor as an ironing board? Aye, those were the days, eh Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> If she ironed your nappies while you were wearing them, that could explain why you are so weird. Did she iron you in front of the kitchen range, using the flagstone floor as an ironing board? Aye, those were the days, eh Kev?


Aye lad, it were reet grand, nobbut a bucket a coil for the whole week.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Coal? You had coal? Eeee, you were well off. We had nowt but twigs to burn. Sunday lunch was 14 o' us sitting round and sucking on a gnat's wing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wot a whole gnats wing, posh aunt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Talking of ironing

When we were volunteers in an Israeli hospice

The laundry was dealt with by "residents " who had been there for years, some since birth, and they had some disabilities

Ironing was done with irons heated on the fire 

Clothing was donated by rich french people

Hand made baby clothes, exquisitely finished

Whipped away long before the sisters (Nuns ) got sight of them
The twins were dressed in the best, lovingly washed and ironed each day

And Albert 
Well they all loved Albert 
His shirts were ironed to perfection
I would not have dared to wash or iron his clothes

Curfew was early
But as the laundry girls said

We sit up

Knock on the gate here and we have the key
To let you in
How I remember our beautiful life savers

At a time when even though we were voluntary workers

The sisters cut short our two daughters long hair
I was furious

But in truth it grew again

And the memories are priceless

Aldra


----------

